# Do these Pokémon cards hold any value?



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have absolutely no clue so I'm hoping you guys could clarify this for me and this cost me nothing so if I were to make any money out of it it'd be just a bonus.

Image #1
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3403/qeo6.jpg

Image #2
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5268/yf18.jpg

Image #3
http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/8513/k04b.jpg

So yeah, thanks.


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2014)

They're a bit fairly new. Most buyers would tend to purchase older cards. I'd say the braivary, magmortar and seismetoad could get something.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking at the cards and the condition they're in, among other things, I'd say that they're worth approximately 1 cookie and dibs on the swing-set.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2014)

I will buy for 20 Dogecoin


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Looking at the cards and the condition they're in, among other things, I'd say that they're worth approximately 1 cookie and dibs on the swing-set.


 
Is it a cookie from Subway? I'll take that thank you!


----------



## cearp (Feb 26, 2014)

some of these cards must be fake... the grammar/english is terrible, some cards have hp in the thousands, etc...


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

cearp said:


> some of these cards must be fake... the grammar/english is terrible, some cards have hp in the thousands, etc...


Some of them are even different sizes.


----------



## Arras (Feb 26, 2014)

Chary said:


> They're a bit fairly new. Most buyers would tend to purchase older cards. I'd say the braivary, magmortar and seismetoad could get something.


Magmortar with 12000 HP?  (Unless they added two zeroes to HP for some reason in the more recent generations?)


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

Arras said:


> (Unless they added two zeroes to HP for some reason in the more recent generations?)


Power creep.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 26, 2014)

most of them look fake to me. you got some cards with 1000+ hp and other with 0 hp(magneton). i realy doubt that nintendo, game freak and the company that makes them would let such errors pass


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2014)

They are all fake cards and really poor quality ones at that, not worth anything


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 26, 2014)

A quick looks tells me that most all of them are fake, and even the ones that might be real likely aren't if that many are fake. For example, check out the apostrophes on a lot of the card explanations, among other issues, notice how there's always a weird space before before and after it. Pretty sure official cards wouldn't sometimes be able to handle an apostrophe correctly, while others can't. To top that off, there are the grammar issues that were mentioned in general (like a number and a word running together), and the unrealistic HP numbers on most of the Pokemon.

All in all, this stack of cards is barely worth the paper they were printed on, if even that much.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 26, 2014)

if you have a cousin or nephew that plays pokemon cards, gift them to him. a smile might be the best thing you get out of it


----------



## Queno138 (Feb 26, 2014)

They are fake cards.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol, practically all of them are fake cards.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 26, 2014)

They're fake, ain't worth a penny.


----------



## cearp (Feb 26, 2014)

can we have another person saying that they are fake, just in case the op needs to be reassured?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 26, 2014)

The cards are fake.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope you didn't spend any money on those, cuz you're sure as hell not getting it back. Fake ass cards are obviously fake.


----------



## Arras (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not sure but I have a sneaking suspicion the cards might be fake.


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll give you two Alf pogs for the Mr Mime card.


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2014)

Arras said:


> Magmortar with 12000 HP?  (Unless they added two zeroes to HP for some reason in the more recent generations?)


Haha! I didn't even see that. Hilarious!


----------



## Jfion1980 (Sep 8, 2019)

I have the 12000HP Magmortar too. It’s supposed to be 120hp. I don’t think it’s a fake. Everyone is dismissing the possibility of the manufacturer making an error like that but it happened with baseball cards a lot. Error baseball cards were valuable so I’m gonna hold onto this one regardless.


----------

